
Yes, America Is Rigged Against Workers - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/03/opinion/sunday/labor-unions.html
======
anm89
Cool well I guess I don't have to read the article since the argument and
conclusion are the title.

~~~
Buldak
I'm not sure what you're complaining about. Would it be better if titles were
more oblique?

~~~
yborg
People are now programmed to require Buzzfeed clickbaiting, we now are
suspicious of any source that apparently doesn't care enough to chum the
waters and instead delivers a usable summary.

~~~
anm89
Ha, are you arguing the merit of this is that it's not click bait?

Consider me totally dumbfounded.

------
addajones
Yes, I’m so tired of these article titles. Pass.

~~~
segfaultbuserr
I think it's better, at least it's more honest than titles that end with a
question mark.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
HillaryBriss
the flip side seems to be that America is rigged _for_ consumers[1]

[1] of imported goods and watery beer, as contrasted with health care and
higher education

------
petermcneeley
I think this is whats fresh about the article. (especially coming from NYT)
"There were undoubtedly many reasons for Donald Trump’s 2016 victory, but a
key one was that many Americans seemed to view him as a protest candidate"

We all know the facts of the article. This sentence is about the consequences
of those facts.

